# The ORIGINAL "Star Wars" Trilogy is *finally* coming on DVD!



## Swordlady (May 4, 2006)

Get ready to kiss the CGI Jabba and Hayden Christensen goodbye: http://www.starwars.com/episode-iv/release/video/news20060503.html

HAN SHOT FIRST!!!!

:sniper: :jediduel:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2006)

YEP YEP YEP... I was there; saw it 24 times in the theater... _*HAN SHOT FIRST*_ and there's nothing wrong at all with it... I'd done the same thing and have countless times.... in my dreams... 


Makes you wonder why NOW Lucas decides to release the original versions... 

running out of money there Georgy?


----------



## green meanie (May 4, 2006)

LOL! Yay!!!!


----------



## Henderson (May 4, 2006)

It's about time!  Now...if we could only get a complete 6 film box set.....


----------



## bignick (May 5, 2006)

As someone who was never EVER been beaten in Star Wars Trivial Pursuit...


Finally..


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 5, 2006)

Finally.

If only Lucas hadn't gotten so greedy and impressed with himself, the series would have been so much stronger with less resentment against the franchise.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Finally a bone thrown to us old schoolers. Great news! I too was let down by the prequels, as a lot of the fans were apparently. I think they could've been a hell of a lot better. Then my friend, who is also a big fan, pointed to reason. We are not the ones that the new ones were marketed too. The bulk of the merchandise will be for the new generation of fans. We'll just be stuck with hunting down the original stuff and paying big money.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 5, 2006)

My son responded to the prequels in the same way I responded to the originals, so I think Lucas did something right, despite what us older people who view the originals through rose-colored nostalgia of youth may think


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 6, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> My son responded to the prequels in the same way I responded to the originals, so I think Lucas did something right, despite what us older people who view the originals through rose-colored nostalgia of youth may think


 
Hey, I think that's a great point! We, the generation that saw the original Star Wars series in theatre, are biased, in a way, against _any _newer production because it is NOT and CANNOT be the same to us, nor effect us in the same way, as the originals did so many years ago.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 6, 2006)

That is very true Johnathan. What got me so riled about the prequels, which I _was_ looking forward to was how the entire story line was changed. Yes, I understood that initally the whole saga is about Anakin and his rise/fall/redemption, but when I saw the first teaser poster of that little kid I went "oh-no! Lucas is catering to the much younger age market to sell more toys!" (if ya'll remember that netted the industry *and* Lucas, hundreds of millions of dollars alone world wide). 
So, I still gave it a chance... mebbe it would all start out showing Anakin as a boy and growing up into slavery and being freed as a teen-ager (read the plot synopsis before hand). But no kept him in his youth throughout the first prequel. And thus... my disregard for the entire 3 prequels, though I'll admit the Revenge Of The Sith was the better of them all... with due exceptions (Noooooo!). 
I didn't mind the revamping of the originals too much. Though they were un-necessary. 
Sigh... at least now some of us purists can get the original trilogy and relive the good-old days in a Galaxy far far away a long time ago.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 6, 2006)

www.storewars.com  Cute parody of the original.


----------



## Don Roley (May 9, 2006)

Han shooting first is good.

But I don't think I will be buying anything until they release a version of a few Ewoks being used as firewood for the celebration at the end.

Oh, and did you know that when they made episode three, the re-filmed the hologram scene between Vadar and Palpatine from Empire? Maybe a few more- that is the only one I know about.

When all of the copies of this run have run out, can you guess what the next version will be?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Besides Han shooting first, I didn't like that they changed Anakin's ghost at the end of Jedi.  One change I think tied the series together nicely was adding shots of the worlds from the Episodes 1,2, & 3 during the Ewok celebration.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 10, 2006)

_but when I saw the first teaser poster of that little kid_

Relistically, the kid who played Anakin was a lot better actor and a lot less annoying then *many* child actors have been.  I honestly don't think he did that bad a job.

_ I'll admit the Revenge Of The Sith was the better of them all... with due exceptions (Noooooo!)._

Keep in mind that the character ws not "Dath Vader" as he would come to be known but "Anakin Skywalker in body armor", he had just been encased in all that stuff and he had *just* betrayed everyone who trusted and cared for him for the sake of saving the life of the woman he loved only to be told she was dead, how the heck was he supposed to react?

My only dislike for the first three episodes is how the mishandled the whole 'midochlorian' thing and then how the Jedi Council came across as looking totally incompetent ( they entrust the training of the 'chosen one' to someone barely finished with training himself and then get totally outmanuevered by Palpatine )


----------



## monkey (Jun 10, 2006)

From what I was told threw the vine--the son of Lucas asked why---So he went back & redid lots ---added deleated sceens---doing 1,2,3---was going to continue but desided 1,2,3  would be enough.Some still  whisper that he will do 7,8,9 in the coming years. For short comedy spin offs I liked Space balls & Thumb wars.


----------

